# Other International October reviews



## KristinB (Nov 2, 2005)

Kruger Park Lodge
South Africa
Review by: Peter Doherty

The Place on the Bay
South Africa
Review by: Gail Shaw

Port Pacific
Australia
Review by: [name withheld]


----------

